# Thoughts on Crow?



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay... so there are few recipes for crow. Rumor is you aren't supposed to eat crow. Thoughts? Cautions? Aside from eating garbage, anything?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That is bunk. You can eat flying possum, it is more of a mindset than anything else. I would skin it and discard the innards though. Any bird or bird's eggs are edible. With that said, it would probably take 2-3 to make a good pot of soup.

If you cook it long enough, anything is edible.

Think of the mammals that are scavengers that you can eat also. All the way down to mice and chipmunks. What about skunks, possum, crawfish, crab, lobster, bear and other scavengers?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Armadillos carry leprosy. It's not very common for someone to catch it that way but it is possible. Anything else, if I were hungry enough, I'd try.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Black Pheasant!!!!!!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Black Pheasant!!!!!!


Served under glass, who'd know? :sssh:


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Crow? 

Kind of tough to kill, being so large , they put up a heck of a fight...

Now a slow, fat Hopi is much easier, and for the most part fat and tasty...


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

cnsper said:


> If you cook it long enough, anything is edible.


Yep, perfectly edible and safe, as long as you cook them like kidneys first.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Crows learn fast. They are very hard to kill once they know you are after 'em.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Navajo said:


> Crow?
> 
> Now a slow, fat Hopi is much easier, and for the most part fat and tasty...


Now as a Cherokee/Osage - I can say - that is funny and tasty. Oh and grown in America!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Navajo said:


> Crow?
> 
> Kind of tough to kill, being so large , they put up a heck of a fight...
> 
> Now a slow, fat Hopi is much easier, and for the most part fat and tasty...


Now now, one shouldn't toss the neighbors into the stewpot...:teehee:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Navajo said:


> Crow?
> 
> Kind of tough to kill, being so large , they put up a heck of a fight...
> 
> Now a slow, fat Hopi is much easier, and for the most part fat and tasty...


Hmmmmm...... I guess NOW we know what really happened to the Mohicans! They were hunted out! I knew that Fenimore Cooper guy was a liar!!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

there are quite a few recipes for crow on the internet - they usually recommend 'breasting out' the carcass as most of the meat is on the breasts.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin yer hungry, yall will eat. Ifin ya don't yer dead. Wouldn't be my first choice, but no reason not ta niether! Like any other animal, long as it was healthy not a problem. Ifin it be actin sickly, I'd pass.


----------



## DCcam87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Like cnsper said, it is more of the mindset then anything. I have had crow eggs before but not the actual crow itself. I would be willing to try it. I am more willing to eat any bird then I am some species of rodent.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

ksmama10 said:


> Now now, one shouldn't toss the neighbors into the stewpot...:teehee:


Not yet anyway!


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Ya'll...seriously....LOL...crow is best eaten cold.....(ahhhhh,,,,,ahammmm....I am a raptor rehabitator).....


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Yep, perfectly edible and safe, as long as you cook them like kidneys first.




Now I have to clean macadamia nut white chocolate chip cookie off my screen and get the crumbs out of my keyboard!

There really isn't much point in eating anything that has to have the pi$$ boiled out of it, especially kidneys!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> Now now, one shouldn't toss the neighbors into the stewpot...:teehee:


If I did I would be eating lard and fat or picking my teeth with bone. My neighbors are useless!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW.....now that I can see to type, thanks for the humor THATS FUNNY!! I've eaten alot of crow in my time, never tried the bird. How do you hunt Hopi? Is it like Snipe hunting... flashlight and burlap sack?


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Twinkies or McDonald's #2 combo seem to work the best.


But a Ding Dong will work in pinch just put it next to some 7Up.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an idea, we're eat up with Aztecs anyway....just sayin'.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Armadillos carry leprosy.


MMMMM..... Possum on the half shell, gotta love it!


----------



## red_takes_a_hike (Apr 2, 2013)

*If you cook something...*



cnsper said:


> If you cook it long enough, anything is edible.
> 
> Not totally true...most inedible things need to be boiled many times, with water changes between, to become edible. That said, I have had crow. Even after three water changes, the meat that was left was greasy and such a small amout, I would never bother with it again. Worms were tastier and much easier to harvest. They don't call a group of crows a "murder of crows" for no reason.


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Crows are far too smart to bother with, as soon as you kill one of them the rest of them in the area will know who you are and torment you. I've heard of someone who killed a crow and other crows saw it, the rest of the murder would bombard him with stones anytime he was outside.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Crows can talk if you teach them. I was told you have to split their tongue. I don't think I could eat anything that could talk to me.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

twiggie said:


> Crows are far too smart to bother with, as soon as you kill one of them the rest of them in the area will know who you are and torment you.


Talk about torment:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Not yet anyway!


Any good recipes for canning long pork, Dave?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Crows can talk if you teach them. I was told you have to split their tongue. I don't think I could eat anything that could talk to me.


the toungue slitting is nonsense. had 3 pet crows when young. #1 was kept in a cage, did not learn to talk. the others flew free, got rejected by other crows, then came back and started talking in earnest to their human flock. made great pets, except we had to break them of the 'fun' of picking the clothespins off the laundry and watching the clothes fall to the ground. who says animals cant have a sense of humor??


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

When I was about 16 was when I heard a talking crow. It was tied to the fence by its foot. That is the only time I heard a crow talk. They said they had to spit the tongue. Have not had any experience since with crows.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Once you eat chicken, you really can eat anything. I saw a show on GPTV where they were eating Crow BBQ'd on a grill and raving about how good it was. They were shot out of a pecan orchard, I would think a city crow would be much less tasty than a country crow.


----------



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys. I would like to say... I love the responses. All of them.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll stick to my Resses Peanut Butter Cups and Dr.Pepper for now.If I get "That" hungry I'll eat what I MUST,like everyone else.I just hope I have enough Dr.Pepper stocked to last WTSHTF ....Water,Dr Pepper,water,Dr Pepper


----------

